# Red Sea



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One of the most dramatic stories in the Old Testament, the parting of the Red Sea, may actually have happened, according to new research.
Scientists believe the phenomenon may have been caused by freak weather conditions, and computer modelling shows that a storm could have divided the 6ft deep sea, just as the story is told in the Bible - allowing Moses and the Israelites to escape the pursuing Egyptians and enter the wilderness.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

somebody has been reading the dailymail!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> somebody has been reading the dailymail!




Yes you have lol


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

do you have a link?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

GM1 said:


> do you have a link?


Hi

Here's the BBC link to the story: BBC News - Computers show how wind could have parted Red Sea


----------

